# How do you keep Jumping Spiders?



## rm90 (Sep 30, 2006)

There are tons of jumping spiders that can be found around my house. How do you keep them in captivity though? Does anyone have any screenshots of their housing for a jumping spider?

ALSO, do you have any regrets taking them from the wild? For some reason they look sooooo beautiful and i think putting them in a little jar would be mean! :|


----------



## Brian S (Sep 30, 2006)

They will live fine in a small jar with holes punched in the lid. No substrate or misting needed. Very very very easy to keep


----------



## Sheri (Sep 30, 2006)

Like really small holes. Really, really.

The ones I have tried to keep have all escaped.

Of course they don't need substrate, but I think it's nice to have a bit of a natural environment. Just grab some leaves and whatever type of substrate you find the spider around when you catch it.

They're so damn cute - and they seem so alert (big eyes) and curious and energetic.

I mean - for a spider.


----------



## zinto (Oct 1, 2006)

What do you typically feed the jumpers and how big of an enclosure is optimal?  Thanks!


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 2, 2006)

zinto said:


> What do you typically feed the jumpers and how big of an enclosure is optimal?  Thanks!


I was wondering about this as I was thinking of keeping a Salticid or two!
They are very small spiders and finding food small enough, especially in winter, could prove difficult!


----------



## tyrel (Oct 2, 2006)

zinto said:


> What do you typically feed the jumpers and how big of an enclosure is optimal?  Thanks!


Jumpers can take insects as big as themselves, and a bit bigger. THey seem to like flies, moths, and other flying insects, but you should try and wean them to crickets before the winter comes.


----------



## Brian S (Oct 2, 2006)

Feed them small flies and small crickets.


----------



## KennyGee (Oct 3, 2006)

IVe kept some that live around my house and went crazy over the moths that fly around the prouch light at night.  and they like babie mealies too.


----------



## Taceas (Oct 3, 2006)

My sub-adult Phiddpus audax is in a 3" tall by 2" wide glass jar. They don't seem to require much room. The adult I had before was in a 7" x 4" x 4" acrylic display cube and only used the top third of the box.

I feed my current one small roach nymphs. They're attracted to anything that moves, really. The one I have now is really good about taking pre-killed roach nymphs from tweezers. I just kind of tease it along playing like the roach is alive and it'll follow it and pounce. It's kind of cute, really.


----------



## platycryptus (Dec 23, 2006)

*Rearing salticid spiders*

One of the easiest ways to rear salticids is in plastic 100mm Petri dishes, available from suppliers on the web.  These retain humidity well, but you need to put a small damp piece of cotton or sponge in each dish.  I have easily reared 100's of these spiders at one time with this method.  Salticids eat different insects, but most will eat flies or winged insects that are not too large.  Many will eat spiders, and some will eat ants.  You can also maintain some of them on droplets of soy milk, which they will drink.


----------



## Selenops (Dec 29, 2006)

Are there any authorative books on Salticids (common and/or exotic) that are must reads? Recommendations?

I am probably going to start with the Phidippus spp because most of all I love the appearance of the males. Which is the largest North American species of Salticidae?

I've read P. regius is the largest Eastern North American species on a Florida wildlife site recently.

But would love to get my hands on one of the mimic species or Habronattus spp or the metallic Sassacus spp, etc.


----------



## shiroitaka (Dec 29, 2006)

here is a picture of a female P. Johnstoni that i allow to live in my roach colony for a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Selenops (Dec 29, 2006)

Awesome, I've seen P. johnsoni out here too (sometimes in the most conspicous circumstances).

P. johnsoni is one of the larger species along with P. octopunctatus and P. regius.  

Here is G B Edwards' Gallery of Color Photographs of Salticidae of Americas.

And an fascinating entry on Phidippus audax and the meaning behind it's scientific name through this wiki link here with further links.


----------



## Smokum (Jan 16, 2007)

I have 4 Jumpingspiders , all Marpissa Muscosa ( Grey Jumpingspider ) which are the most common jumpingspiders as far as I know . A it´s one of the biggest Jumpingspider .
The really don´t seem to like substrate .
I used a piece of wood for the floor of the housing , but folding a Piece of paper works perfect also . It aint pretty but they seem to like it . 
I use it for temporary interrior . They like a solid surface to walk on .


----------



## alkarlosse (Feb 1, 2007)

Provide some vertical sticks for them to climb. Not only will it make them happier but it will help them hunt their prey. To my experience, they will chill on the highest place as they can climb. And yes, they prefer flying prey.


----------



## wyllomoon (Feb 1, 2007)

This is a little jumper I found in my basement 6 months ago. I haven't got a clue what species it is, but I decided to see if I could keep it and so far it's been doing great in this little plastic beta fish bowl. I have small sticks and fake plants for climbing and a soil/mulch substrate. I mist it once or twice a week for water but I don't keep it damp or humid.

It's been eating 1/4" crickets mostly, but if I find a fly or beetle around the house I'll sometimes throw it in. It's not picky, but unlike the one posted by skiroitaka, mine seems to be afraid of any prey larger than itself.

My pics aren't great because I only have a cell phone to use for them:













If anyone can somehow identify it by that blurry top one, I'd be grateful.

Lisa


----------



## xgrafcorex (Feb 1, 2007)

i know they like flat surfaces..a number of location descriptions i've read (mainly Phiddipus) say they can be found on the sunny side of buildings..and so far the only ones i've found around me..though a different genus than the ones i read about, were all on the sunny side of some buildings with grass and bushes around.  

i keep mine basically the same as my tarantulas..just make sure they can't squeeze through the air holes.  dry substrate..occasionally i'll spray some water in so they can get a drink, something for them to climb other than the walls..and something for them to make a hide out of if they want to.  i have just fed them small pinheads.


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 1, 2007)

"This is a little jumper I found in my basement 6 months ago. I haven't got a clue what species it"

"If anyone can somehow identify it by that blurry top one, I'd be grateful."

Lisa[/QUOTE]


hey, hard to tell from the small pic, but have you checked out the Daring Jumping Spider (Phidippus audax)? they are dark with a white spot on the abdomen. they also have a greenish tint on their chelicerae.


----------



## wyllomoon (Feb 1, 2007)

Widowman10 said:
			
		

> hey, hard to tell from the small pic, but have you checked out the Daring Jumping Spider (Phidippus audax)? they are dark with a white spot on the abdomen. they also have a greenish tint on their chelicerae.


Ha! I think that's it exactly! I googled the scientific name and found this website: http://hartmanprehistoricgarden.com/sa-phidippus.html

The first spider on the page looks identical to it. Mine doesn't have much white on the legs, but the abdomen looks the same and the size is right. If I look close enough there seems to be some green too. Are these commonly found in Ontario then? I had never seen one this big before.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 1, 2007)

from my experience and research ( i've owned a few of these) they seem to be ALL OVER the place- everywhere, very common. they are also cool because they grow really big for jumping spiders (like 5/8 inch or bigger!) and eat almost anything and are very easy to care for.


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 1, 2007)

P.S. how big is yours??


----------



## Jonathan Wilhelm (Feb 2, 2007)

I found this little guy in my bathroom a week ago. It is about 2.5mm total size. Any idea what kind it is (Platycryptus)?  I am new at this. Also I he runs from the cricket in the pick, it’s the smallest one I can find. So I ordered some fruit flies for it but it has been really cold out here in MI so I think they are waiting to ship them. I really wish it would just eat the cricket.


----------



## wyllomoon (Feb 2, 2007)

Widowman10 said:
			
		

> from my experience and research ( i've owned a few of these) they seem to be ALL OVER the place- everywhere, very common. they are also cool because they grow really big for jumping spiders (like 5/8 inch or bigger!) and eat almost anything and are very easy to care for.


Yeah, this was the first time I had ever run into a jumping spider so big. Ususally the ones I see around here are just tiny little things. Gotta love those alien looking eyes on them! So cute!



			
				Widowman10 said:
			
		

> P.S. how big is yours??


About half an inch I think, maybe a little smaller. I can't guess how old it might be or if it will get any bigger. I need a good camera to take some actual decent pictures!

Thanks again!


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 3, 2007)

About half an inch I think, maybe a little smaller. I can't guess how old it might be or if it will get any bigger. I need a good camera to take some actual decent pictures!

Thanks again![/QUOTE]


what do you feed your little guy? store bought stuff or do you catch stuff?


----------



## ZergFront (Jun 14, 2009)

shiroitaka said:


> here is a picture of a female P. Johnstoni that i allow to live in my roach colony for a while.


 You have a gorgeous girl there(yeah, bringing back a dead thread I guess but why start a new one?)


----------



## Spider-Spazz (Jun 14, 2009)

Jonathan Wilhelm said:


> I found this little guy in my bathroom a week ago. It is about 2.5mm total size. Any idea what kind it is (Platycryptus)?  I am new at this. Also I he runs from the cricket in the pick, it’s the smallest one I can find. So I ordered some fruit flies for it but it has been really cold out here in MI so I think they are waiting to ship them. I really wish it would just eat the cricket.



Ha! That little jumper would be on his back eating him while the cricket walks around clueless!


----------



## RindyA (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello,
I have been rearing Phiddipus otiosus spiderlings, and have been losing more and more of them as they go through molts.  They seem to die right after molting.  I keep them housed individually.  I feed them drosophilla weekly and I give them a small moist cotton ball once a week.  Sometimes the cotton balls and fly carcasses become slightly moldy after a few days. Could the mold be killing them when they are vulnerable after molting? There seems to be a trade-off between keeping their environment a bit humid, and mold problems.  Or, is it simply that molting is hard on them and I should expect to loose a few with each molt?  Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 27, 2009)

Jumping spiders really don't need substrate, likely they won't be on it most of the time. Mine have various things to hide in, climb on or jump from to grab insects though; like two twigs laying crossed over each other suspended by the inside of the container. I've noticed that if one of my jumping spiderlings is spending more than a day on the ground there usually was something wrong with it.

 I remove any dead prey from the containers on sight of it to prevent mold just like with my tarantulas. I've also had a very difficult time keeping leaves from getting fungal so I try to switch it up with any natural materials in there. My funnel weaver had a big mold problem because of all the leaves so I had to clean out the whole container.


----------



## neubii18 (Apr 6, 2010)

shiroitaka said:


> here is a picture of a female P. Johnstoni that i allow to live in my roach colony for a while.


I just caught one of these and I was wondering what sp. It was.they are absolutely gorgeous.I got to watch it chase down a cricket.it was pretty sweet.I have mine in an acrylic cube enclosure from container store.it uses all of the space.


----------



## RAZZBERRY (Apr 7, 2010)

RindyA said:


> Hello,
> I have been rearing Phiddipus otiosus spiderlings, and have been losing more and more of them as they go through molts.  They seem to die right after molting.  I keep them housed individually.  I feed them drosophilla weekly and I give them a small moist cotton ball once a week.  Sometimes the cotton balls and fly carcasses become slightly moldy after a few days. Could the mold be killing them when they are vulnerable after molting? There seems to be a trade-off between keeping their environment a bit humid, and mold problems.  Or, is it simply that molting is hard on them and I should expect to loose a few with each molt?  Any advice will be greatly appreciated.


I am not sure but this is what happened to my daring jumping spider, it molted and then died, and when I looked at her, she had mold and stuff on her body and around the ground...
So I think you may be right about it...
I learned my lesson, NO SUBSTRATE is way better!!!


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Apr 9, 2010)

Ryan Maguire said:


> ALSO, do you have any regrets taking them from the wild? For some reason they look sooooo beautiful and i think putting them in a little jar would be mean! :|


No one answered this part of the man's question lol.

I have no regrets.  If you find one spider or any bug, there's always hundreds more where it came from.  Now if it happens to be one of those inverts with a status, then I'd be concerned.


----------



## Bikibikim (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is one we caught in the yard several months and one molt ago!  We call him 'Buddy' and he likes flies and roach nymphs and dancing in the moonlight.







---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------

I also have no regrets.  Buddy has grown quite a bit.  He was about 1/2" when we found him and is now about 3/4"!

Buddy has lots of adventure in his new home, plenty to eat and is not frozen as he would be if left outside...  I will get a picture of his home.  He has substrate, and some silk holly with berries.  He likes to be up on the lid most of the time.


----------



## Bikibikim (Jan 25, 2011)

*Home for my Jumper*



	

		
			
		

		
	
Here is the studio apartment i have for Buddy . . . I think it is a cricket keeper or a Beta fish bowl about 10" by 5" by about 8" high.


----------

